# Kid's headboard/window seat combo??



## phatsajak (Apr 8, 2008)

Or I guess I should ask… does this look stupid?


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

it would certainly be cool for the girls. one thing to consider with a "window seat" type setup, especially with a bed is if they should be bouncing on the bed and wall against the window it may break if it is not safety glass. This could cause serious injury.

just thought I should mention it.

good luck!


----------



## phatsajak (Apr 8, 2008)

Luckily there are shutters there, but good thought! If anyone would do it, it's my youngest.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the design---clean and simple---


----------

